# Sigma 14-24mm f/2.8 DG Art Series Lens Shipping March 9, 2018?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 22, 2018)

```
It looks like you may be able to preorder the brand new Sigma 14-24mm f/2.8 DG HSM Art series lens tomorrow if the <a href="https://twitter.com/nokishita_c/status/966631283223752704">latest rumors are true</a>.</p>
<p>Nokishita reports that preorders start February 23, 2018 and the lens will begin shipping on March 9, 2018 at a price of 164,700yen (including taxes). If I had to guess using the usual yen to USD ratio, that would put the new <a href="https://bhpho.to/2GbvTPO">Sigma at about <del>$1399</del> $1299 USD</a>.</p>
<p>In case you missed it, check out the Sigma 14-24mm f/2.8 DG HSM Art series lens <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/sigma-announces-brand-new-14-24mm-f2-8-art-lens/">here</a>.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2GbvTPO">Sigma 14-24mm f/2.8 DG HSM Art at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

